# Bank Fish'n Addict



## Jae8888 (Jun 25, 2009)

I love fishing from the bank. I have a special technique when fishing for most fishes. I use a lightweight rod, with 8 lb. test line. I really enjoy fishing with wigglers or hybrid red worms. I also use a #2 Eagle Claw © hook. I place two worms, sometimes three on the hook and cast the line out as far as it will go. The worms wiggle...the fishes see this slow motion sinking worm. I catch many bass, perch, and bream with this method. Try it. It may work for you.


----------



## swat'em (Apr 1, 2009)

DUDE REALLY!! Thanks!! Now maybe i can catch some fish........my four year old sister knows more about fishing....... :roll:


----------

